# Egg Nog



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone have any good recipies for spiked egg nog? It's getting to be that time of year again and every year I say I'm gonna make some home made egg nog but never do. I was wanting to try a little home made spiked egg nog with a stick. It may or may not be a good mixture but there's only one way to find out.
:ss


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Not much of a recipe, but I like Kleinpeter's and Jack Daniels 50/50. :tu


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Not much of a recipe, but I like Kleinpeter's and Jack Daniels 50/50. :tu


I find that Kleinpeter's Egg Nog is to sweet. I do like the Vanilla Jack Daniels Egg nog although it's not spike. I may just try some JD Egg Nog and spike it with some JD. :dr


----------



## RockonbigB (Apr 27, 2008)

If you really want to make from scratch, check out the food network website and look for Alton Brown's recipe. Made it a couple years ago and it takes some effort, but the best egg nog I have ever had.

As for simple, there is an organic dairy called Promise that makes a lite egg nog that with a shot of bourbon is pretty good.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

RockonbigB said:


> If you really want to make from scratch, check out the food network website and look for Alton Brown's recipe. Made it a couple years ago and it takes some effort, but the best egg nog I have ever had.
> 
> As for simple, there is an organic dairy called Promise that makes a lite egg nog that with a shot of bourbon is pretty good.


Thanks! I'll check into those.


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

Try this.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47505&highlight=home+made+eggnog


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I make mine from scratch with Splenda!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

jamminison said:


> Try this.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47505&highlight=home+made+eggnog


Sweet! I gonna give that recipe a try. Thanks:tu


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is one person's opinion on various over the counter egg nogs.

http://www.stationinthemetro.com/index.php/archives/2002/12/31/egg-nog-review/


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I now need to whip out that recipe...but I should prolly wait for the holidays


----------

